# Ac



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

hey i dont know if this is normal on altimas or if i should get this checked! when i turn on my ac to 60 degrees which is the coldest u can put it, hot air comes out! and it keeps coming out for like 20 min. until after a while it gets nice and cold is that normal or should i go to the dealer and check it out?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

get it checked out. that is definately not normal.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Coco said:


> get it checked out. that is definately not normal.


Sounds like the heater/ac baffle is sticking in the heater position. I had this happen in another car I once owned (a GM... ugh).


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> get it checked out. that is definately not normal.


shit man this is a brand new car and im having trouble wit it already i just got it in dec.! fuck aight ima call them it should be on the warranty! thanks


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> shit man this is a brand new car and im having trouble wit it already i just got it in dec.! fuck aight ima call them it should be on the warranty! thanks



Does your car idle really rough when you ac/or heat is on??? Mine does and it sux...and my AC gets cold from jump, but i dont put the AC on the 1st minute i start the car cuz it will be warm, i let the windows down..try to cool off inside so it doesnt over work the engine cuz its so hot.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> Does your car idle really rough when you ac/or heat is on??? Mine does and it sux...and my AC gets cold from jump, but i dont put the AC on the 1st minute i start the car cuz it will be warm, i let the windows down..try to cool off inside so it doesnt over work the engine cuz its so hot.


o i fixed the problem now i was pushoing the wrong button to turn it on i kept pushing mode instead of auto i pushed auto one day and it came out nice cool air so yea thanks for the advice anyways guys and GIRLS!


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima04 said:


> o i fixed the problem now i was pushoing the wrong button to turn it on i kept pushing mode instead of auto i pushed auto one day and it came out nice cool air so yea thanks for the advice anyways guys and GIRLS!



i like you altima04....thanks for recognizing that im a female lol
i got you added to my list...like ya style


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

altima25s said:


> i like you altima04....thanks for recognizing that im a female lol
> i got you added to my list...like ya style


lol anytime babe u know a lot bout cars and i like women who know cars so i got to give props to u there are some girls out there like they act like they know but they aint got a clue but u know a lot so anytime!


----------

